# Zombie Texture by Design



## STOLLOWEEN

There are always certain elements of a prop that sell the finished look such as the eyes, the hands, the teeth or in most cases a combination of various elements. The last few weeks I have created a number of zombie heads and the one element that helps to sell the look of these new props is the skin, or more precisely the texture of the undead flesh. This summer I'm offering a number of workshops where participants will build a severed zombie head from scratch. The workshop in intensive, 12 hours of classes spread over four nights each three hours long. During the third session we spend the time applying zombie skin using a variety of commonly found materials. Each material used for the rotting skin may not seem very convincing in its natural state but after being incorporated into the papier mache sculpture it produces a unique texture which after being painted and dry brushed will sell the concept of rotting zombie flesh. Some of the materials used to design zombie skin are:

-Paper Towels
-Shop Towels (heavy blue paper towels)
-Toilet tissue or Facial tissue
-Coffee filters
- Crept paper
-Plastic grocery bags 
-Paper clay manipulated to look like raw flesh









(Shop towels soaked in paste and manipulated with a brush)









(Plastic grocery bag after being heated using a heat gun)









(Paper towels soaked in paste and manipulated with a small paint brush)









(Paper towel soaked in paste and manipulated to look like stringy muscle/tendons)









(Combination of paper towel and toilet tissue manipulated with a small paint brush)

Each material yields a slightly different look and when combined work well to create a zombie head with convincing rotting flesh detail.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I lived near you, I would so take this class! You're just going to have to become rich and famous enough to open a branch workshop in Maryland.


----------



## Lunatic

I want to take the class but dang, I live here.

Awesome technique Scott!


----------



## Hairazor

I would sign up in a heartbeat if you were close! Your work is inspirational!


----------



## fontgeek

From your description, I gather that your techniques are aimed at /meant for stationary props rather than live actors, is that a correct assumption?
Even for props, this is a class I'd take if you were closer.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for showing the differences between them together for comparison on the different look they produce. Yep, I'll say it too, wish I lived closer.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

fontgeek said:


> From your description, I gather that your techniques are aimed at /meant for stationary props rather than live actors, is that a correct assumption?
> Even for props, this is a class I'd take if you were closer.


Yes, the skin techniques are for static papier mache zombie heads.


----------



## jdubbya

So are the zombie heads a clue as to your theme for this year? Might we be seeing a hoarde of flesh eaters in your display? That would be cool!


----------



## discozombie

Every time I see your work Im blown away. Thanks for keeping us inspired and always raising the bar!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> If I lived near you, I would so take this class! You're just going to have to become rich and famous enough to open a branch workshop in Maryland.


I'm hoping for rich and famous enough to open a branch in Australia! LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Great work, but zombies creep me out. The more realistic, the more disturbing. I still want to go to Stolloween summer camp.


----------



## awokennightmare

That texture is awesome! It really looks awesome!


----------



## Spooky1

Thank for showing the different techniques. I've never tried the shop towels or even though of using plastic bags and a heat gun.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nice exploration of texture and materials, Scott. Your students are walking away with a wonderful new skill-set! Happy to see the workshop is doing its thing!


----------



## dudeamis

I so wish I lived near you, this is awesome! You know what, turn your class into a dvd and I would buy that so fast.


----------



## Zurgh

I, too, would love to attend your workshop... as with many others, location & travel is a limiting factor... Perhaps there is a technological solution, an online live video workshop or class? What you could teach in 12 hours could have saved me 12 months of trial, error, and happy accidents (or more)... not to mention all the other techniques and knowledge you have in the Paper mache arts. Ether way, good luck!


----------



## DreadfulNoise

Those are some great zombie heads. I'll have to try some of those techniques for next year.


----------

